# Fly Fishing Film "Kiss The Water" on Tues. 01/08 and Sat 01/11



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Several weeks ago I saw some great music at this little church-turned-performance venue in the Heights called 14 Pews. I got on their mailing list and saw in their most recent newsletter that a very unique fly fishing film will be screening there. Thought I'd pass it along. Looks like a must! Here is their site: http://14pews.org/pages/home.asp. The trailer [



] is fantastic and I have pasted in the synopsis of the film. Figured it was worth sharing. I don;t work for the venue nor the filmmakers.
Bernard

_Kiss the Water is a sensual, hypnotic and haunting movie, weaving seamlessly between cinematic documentary and hand-painted animationâ€"much the same way Megan Boyd twirled bits of colorful fur and exotic feathers round a tiny, sharp metal hook.

Megan Boyd was not a pretty woman. She dressed like a man on top, wore a jacket and tie over a tweed skirt below. She cut her own hair. She did not fit in well with others, left school at an early ageâ€"and learned the craft of fly dressing from an old river warden who had her unravel finished flies and rewind them onto smaller and smaller hooks, over and over until she knew the patterns by heart. All she wanted to do, it seemed, was to make flies. They were everything she was notâ€"seductive, graceful, pretty.

As an adult, she lived almost completely alone, in a small cottage staring out over the North Sea, in far northern Scotland. She had no electricity, no running water or telephone. During the war years, she worked as a volunteer coast guard, scanning the dark waters at night from small concrete bunkers and listening to the blips of sonar. All she had, really was the constant spinning of her hands and the view from her windowâ€¦like a cloistered maiden in a fairy tale, longing for something.

It is easy enough to conflate Meganâ€™s endless staring with her waiting for the mighty Atlantic salmon, the king of fish, to make its way home from the sea. Salmon swim from the Brora and the Helmsdale, the two rivers that straddled Meganâ€™s home, travel north and west and north again, past Iceland and Greenland, gorging themselves on krill, fighting of countless predators, and then return to the same river, the exact tributaries where they were bornâ€"an odyssey unto itself. And even more strangely, salmon do all their eating in the ocean and do not eat when they return to fresh water. They come back with a singular purpose: to find love, to mate._


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I hadn't previously heard of Megan, but after your post did some reading on her.

Very unusual life style. It was reported that she never fished, had never used her flies to catch a fish, and was only interested in tying.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> Thanks for posting. I hadn't previously heard of Megan, but after your post did some reading on her.
> 
> Very unusual life style. It was reported that she never fished, had never used her flies to catch a fish, and was only interested in tying.


Hi,
I never heard of her either 'till this. Maybe her gender and the fact that she was "across the pond" contributed to us North American anglers' not having known of her. I mean Joan Wulff is a household name for fly fishers so I won't say it was a gender thing. The fact she never fished is a testimony to the various ways that fly fishing can appeal. I agree. Unusual!
B.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

I may go check out the show tmrw, looks awesome


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I hate to be that guy that digs up an old thread, but I saw this movie on Netflix a month ago. Very cool film, a lot more artsy than I originally expected but very cool. Good rainy day movie.


----------

